# How to store your chainsaw



## Joe13 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey all,

This is kind of a different question. Im not looking for long-term tips, but actual physical tips. I have a Husky 455 Rancher with a 18inch bar. Its a great saw but has the tendancy to puke bar oil when it sits. I tried to open the cap and relieve the pressure after it cools as I read that could cause the problem. I also store it as empty as I can, but it still tends to burp oil out. My question is how to you physically store your saw? I set mine like so:







(Not my picture)

When I do this, it tends to leak. Would it be smarter to store it like you would when you fill it with gas? so bar down, parallel to the ground, caps facing up? Is there something else im missing to help stop the leaking? I'm in a apt right now so I store it in the foyer on tile. I'd love to just not lose the bar oil, and I know storing it dry is best, but that isn't a good option for me at this point.


thanks


----------



## bassJAM (Dec 15, 2014)

I hang mine by the rear handle.  But my neither of my saws leak oil.  I've got a buddy who has a couple Stihls that leak, he just sets them on cardboard sheets.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 15, 2014)

Some saws leak more and some stop leaking when layed on their side. Try it and see if it stops puking. If you can't stand the leaking then you'll need to repair the problem if possible or empty the saw of fluids each time. Another option is to buy a plastic saw case that contains the oil. Much cleaner. The saw is just oozing power, it wants to be oiled all the time, it won't hurt the saw or cost much money to dribble a teaspoon each time you run it.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Dec 15, 2014)

I bought a cookie baking sheet for mine. I have the exact saw.


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Dec 16, 2014)

My 15 years Craftsman/Poulan won't stop oiling either, so after years of soaking rags in my case I just drain the oil after each use. I took it apart this week to clean up the oiler hole in the bar and found it has a torn rubber boot to the oil fitting. It runs fine as is but if I ever take it apart to fix the oiler, I might as well replace the fuel lines, sprocket and put in a carb kit.


----------



## bens_igloo (Dec 16, 2014)

My saws both leak a bit, especially the husky. I store them on a piece of plywood. Problem solved.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 16, 2014)

Plastic boot trays.  Near the welcome mats and rugs in your local big box stores.


----------



## Fred Wright (Dec 16, 2014)

My 353 has started doing this. Only seems to occur during and shortly after use.

During my most recent sojourn in the woods she left a puddle on a stump while I was sharpening. Found that if I leave the bar oil filler cap slightly loose (no seal) when it's idle it doesn't bleed oil.


----------



## Joe13 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys! I am glad to hear that it isnt something to be too worried about. I might give the side lay a try, if not I guess a boot tray or piece or ply are in my future.


----------



## Jon_E (Dec 16, 2014)

My Stihl MS361 leaks sometimes, usually with winter weight oil in it.  I don't care as the saw lives outside in my woodshed.  The Dolmar doesn't leak.

I second the idea of a boot or shoe tray if you have to store the saw indoors. Or an unfinished pine or plywood shelf and replace the shelf when it gets too soaked.  You can burn the shelf!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Dec 22, 2014)

Joe13 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This is kind of a different question. Im not looking for long-term tips, but actual physical tips. I have a Husky 455 Rancher with a 18inch bar. Its a great saw but has the tendancy to puke bar oil when it sits. I tried to open the cap and relieve the pressure after it cools as I read that could cause the problem. I also store it as empty as I can, but it still tends to burp oil out. My question is how to you physically store your saw? I set mine like so:
> 
> ...




I drove a large spikes into one of the main beams in the barn and hang them by the handles.  Then I wrap a logging chain around the beam and through the handles, connect the ends of the chain with a large padlock.

P.S. if your saw has incontinence problems fix the leaky pump/line or put a bar cover on it to catch the dribble.


----------



## xman23 (Dec 22, 2014)

The case is the way to go. I have oil all over the floor of the case, but never know it. No way do I want oil on the basement floor or the smell.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 23, 2014)

My 2 yr old echo with lots of action never leaks.  I sometimes run oil a little thinner than bar oil for cold temps too.  

Perhaps some debris is in the line holding the valve open?


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 12, 2015)

I bought a 2255 jonsered, and it leaked from day one.  I just dont pay it any attention, as long as it has oil in it when its running is all i care about.  i try to not fill it up and leave it though, hate just wasting oil.


----------



## Joe13 (Jan 12, 2015)

yea, I think I will end up with a case too, mostly to keep all the gear neatly together. I have to sit down and pull the saw apart at some point to check the line and make sure its okay. I don't think it should be leaking like this. until then, it goes on a boot tray and I try to keep it as empty and reasonably possible


----------



## Seanm (Jan 14, 2015)

OP, I have the same saw and the same problem but I picked up the case at the same time I purchased the saw. Easy to store when in a case and easy to carry around. The bar is encased as well.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 15, 2015)

I've only got one that leaks a lot and it's my favorite saw, a ported 346XP.  It used to make me mad but I have just come to accept it.  Tried one fix using RTV sealant on the nipple off oil pump but no luck.  Now if it's not leaking, it's out.  Funny how a little bar oil goes a long way.  I keep it in a Powerbox saw case sitting on a rag and cardboard.

Treepointer's idea is a good one.


----------

